# Need some Mauser help...



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I just scored a NICE Chilean Mauser, bright bore, so so blue in 7.62X51 NATO
All parts match, stock is decent for a 50+ year old but I can't find anything concrete about it, I'm finding everything from "It'll blow up if you use 308" to
Its the best thing since cheese."and everything in between.it's a Styer model 1912, straight bolt, large ring apparently.I'm also told it's extremely collectible!
I like the way it feels but should I keep it and use it for what I need or sell it for something more modern/safe? its been well cared for.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might want to take the gun to a gun smith and have it checked out if you want to keep it. If it has much value as a collectible you might want to have it appraised and sell it. If you can sell it for enough to buy a better gun and a bunch of ammo....


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

http://randyrick.us/AustrianFirearms/rm1912.htm

You may want to check if you have the -N or -61 model.

http://www.handgunforum.net/general...ean-mauser-steyr-austria-7-62-nato-308-a.html

http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=278367

It appears that the 1895 Chilean Mausers have an issue with the gas cutting a soft solder joint. You might want to check it out on yours.
http://dutchman.rebooty.com/1895Chile.html


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Its a 61'. looks like it has the 03a3 barrel as well,but under the handguard it is very roughly machined!
Looks like I have a new deer rifle, not too worried about the whole 7.62 VS. 308 thing, 90% of my ammo is milspec 7.62 and ALL
my reloading brass except for a few boxes of Herter's match is military.Ah, for the days when you could buy once fired brass for 20$ per 1000 huh?

I think I'm going to like this neat little carbine.
I neglected to mention its a Styer, not a Lowe Berlin.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Are you just going to use iron sights on it? If not you might consider selling/trading for a standard commercial rifle.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I have to, I hate scopes.they cross my eyes up. a dot on a semi is fine, but I can't hit crap with a scope.
debated taking the one off my 03A3 but it'd leave them stupid holes and the cross hair is of decent size, so I can use it.
I'd hate to butcher a fine old war rifle anyway.I have a sweet shooting little Nagant M-44 carbine some doof "gunplumber"turned into a
"jungle carbine"every time I see it I think. "WTF MAN?!"and plan for the day it becomes a scout rifle.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody know if this crappy original sling is worth anything? I swapped it off for Marine leather.if the accuracy sucks,I'm swapping back.


----------



## shootermick (Jun 14, 2013)

if its a large ring dont worry about .308 i been using it in a spanish fr8 for 20 year with no ill effect it was built in 52


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I wish I'd kept mine, it was mint!


----------

